# Himalayan Buck



## BinkyBunny (Jan 13, 2013)

There is a himalayan buck kit we will likely be taking home  He comes from wonderful lines and his breeder is going to help us get into showing to see if we'd like it! We are very excited, as I used to love to show dogs. The breeder is strict about the temperament of their rabbits, and they have a free roaming house show bunny  I like that they love their bunnies in their home and are willing to help us start out our showing. I have a few options. The rabbits are not posed in these pics, but the first is a blue and he is 6 months and the second is a lilac and he is 10 weeks. It is standard for himalayans to have pink eyes in case you are not familiar with them it is not red eye from the camera. Thoughts? 

As an aside, they are a little smutty right now - I'm aware of that!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jan 13, 2013)

I like the length on the blue buck. His points look like a nice blue color Its really hard to tell type on either of them because they arent posed really well and/or the camera angle isnt good. Could the breeder get better pictures and some of the boots and front feet? A head shot would also be great to see the egg and ear base.

Is the lilac dirty or is that his actual fur color?

Temperment is nice but you dont want to sacrifice quality for a nice disposition. Himis are awesome and very sweet rabbits in general, especially the bucks. If you aren't going to have very many (as in maybe a pair or trio for starting out) then I would suggest to focus more on the quality of the rabbit and disposition should come second, as they are usually very sweet rabbits. If these were britannia petites I would suggest disposition over quality but they arent lol


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 13, 2013)

That's so funny you say that about the britannia! Another person used them as an example when talking about bad bites! 
The little ones are sometimes all silver at birth and then get lighter, so the baby is a little smutty and silvery right now. As far as color on him, it's just too early to tell. 6 months is usually when you can kind of tell, but they just don't need anymore bucks and have a few excellent ones, so they don't really need any more. I will get some posed pics if I can. I should stress that while I might show this one rabbit, I will probably NOT be breeding and he is mostly a pet  For THAT reason, I was most interested in temperament.


----------



## majorv (Jan 14, 2013)

I didn't realize that Himmies could be born silvery. I wonder if it's similiar to some Californians being born gray? I know their fur usually turns white as they grow. 

If both have good temperament then their points and coloring would be the next thing to look at. I'd be interested in seeing some posed shots also. I also like the length on the older one, as well as his color. His egg looks like it might be a little ragged, but it's hard to tell from that angle.

Brits get a bad rap sometimes, lol! There are some sweet ones out there, but there are probably a lot more that aren't.


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 14, 2013)

I will try to get some posed pics for everyone here  It's just a terrible time to be looking at himalayan anything now with it being so freezing cold where I am all the rabbits seem to smut up in the winter...I assume its the cold though I have heard many many theories...should I wait to buy until the spring when the rabbits around here clean up a bit?


----------



## majorv (Jan 14, 2013)

The blue looks pretty clean..the dark coloring over the eyes may be from the cold., although I know that does especially get this as they get older and has little to do with the temps. I was fortunate with my Himalayans and didn't have too much problem with smut in the cold weather...but it does happen, more so if they're outside. Smut will disappear with their next molt.


----------



## wendymac (Jan 14, 2013)

Right now is a horrible time for smut in Pennsylvania. Most of the Californians were DQ'd at the show last weekend, along with almost all of the Himis. So there are a LOT of us that are hoping for a big huge molt before the PaSRBA Convention next month. LOL With that said, I like the blue one. He's probably blue all over because he got chilled in the nest box. We had a litter of really dark blue baby Cals until they molted.


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 14, 2013)

wendymac said:


> Right now is a horrible time for smut in Pennsylvania. Most of the Californians were DQ'd at the show last weekend, along with almost all of the Himis. So there are a LOT of us that are hoping for a big huge molt before the PaSRBA Convention next month. LOL With that said, I like the blue one. He's probably blue all over because he got chilled in the nest box. We had a litter of really dark blue baby Cals until they molted.



Do you mean the blue junior or the lilac baby that is sort of standing?


----------



## wendymac (Jan 14, 2013)

HAHA! I shouldn't type after being on a steady intake of Nyquil...even awake I'm in a fog. LOL Anyway, I meant the lilac one will probably shed out all the extra coloring...but I like the blue one (top picture). But I also know next to nothing about Himis and they aren't posed.


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 14, 2013)

I know with californians that they can get what is called nest box chill. When that happens they look blue all over or smutted all over. I had one really experienced breeder at Houston say that smut was hereditary. That was the ONE reason why she did not buy my rabbit.


----------



## wendymac (Jan 14, 2013)

How old was the rabbit with the smut? Where is the smut located? Every single breeder I've talked to....and every single judge that has judged them...knows that in the cold rabbits that ordinarily don't have smut get it. And it leaves again when they molt. There are some rabbits that always have smut and those shouldn't be purchased. The breeder may have told you that was the reason, but chances are there were others, too.


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 14, 2013)

1 rabbit is 6 months the obviously older cleaner blue and the lilac baby just getting his points is 10 weeks. I agree a breeder might lie about the reasons their rabbits have smut. The baby has a full brother that they have as a house rabbit and he is clean, clean, with very few drags and no body smut. That is why I think she is being honest.


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 14, 2013)

They did not breed the 6 month old but rather bought him from a judge friend and realized they didn't really need so many blue bucks. He has not lived indoors but there are pictures of him being held by a very young girl and she is just kind of dangling him and he is chill as can be, so I think he could become a pet.


----------



## wendymac (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh no, that comment about the smut was for Lauren, when she said a breeder wouldn't buy a rabbit from her only because of the smut. I don't think the breeder is lying to you at all. Cold DOES bring out smut, unfortunately. And heat takes away the coloring, too. Kitty's Californians ended up with gray points this summer because of heat. Now they're all black as black can be. And some have a tiny spot of smut now. It is what it is. lol Have you thought of names yet?


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 14, 2013)

Well, I believe they both have paper names, so I was thinking I would hear those and try to play something off of that. If I absolutely hate it, then I will just give him a 'call' name totally different from his paper name 

I read somewhere that big time cali and himmi breeders in the south can sometimes have chiller rooms to keep the rabbits between 45-65 degrees F so they are dark enough!


----------



## wendymac (Jan 14, 2013)

I don't doubt that! Next summer her show stock is moving into the basement. It stays super cool, thank goodness. Otherwise we're going to need to fix up a well-insulated stall in the barn and put in an A/C for them. haha


----------



## majorv (Jan 14, 2013)

There are several breeders in Texas who have their Cals in an A/C barn. You can tell the difference, too. Their rabbits look beautiful summer and winter. We've had Cals and Himalayans and I think our Himmies kept their points better than the Cals did through the different seasons.

My daugter has a Tan whose paper name is Sinatra, but we've always called him Monster. I honestly can't remember why we changed it though, lol!


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 15, 2013)

Gosh...Tans...now those are gorgeous  That's the dream if I get a little energy haha!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jan 15, 2013)

lol thank you and mom i dont remember either! I always called him monster ever since I got him haha


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 15, 2013)

What are tans like?


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 15, 2013)

AAANNNND the lilac buck it will be!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jan 15, 2013)

Tans are hyper little rabbits. They usually like to run around more than they wanna be held. They have a teen stage that can be pretty hormonal but once they come out of it they are usually pretty sweet. They are very intelligent and very brave. People love them for their color but they arent the right rabbit for everyone.


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 15, 2013)

As beautiful as they are, I think I need to be honest for the good of the rabbit and say I probably couldn't keep a house tan happy


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 15, 2013)

Also wanted to let you guys know in regards to the smut that he was indeed born in the cold and got chilled. He came early I think? Anyhow he is molting it out you can see a line on his back where his pretty white-cream fur is coming through and his smutty fur has fallen out and is falling out all over....oh the hair I think will be everywhere in my house lol!


----------



## majorv (Jan 15, 2013)

Post some pics when he's finished molting!


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 15, 2013)

Sorry that I am just seeing this Wendy. My californians always got the smut on their skirt (I think that is what it is called). It always faded away over time. The person I was trying to sell to has over 1000 rabbits (probably more like 1500 from what I have been told).


----------



## wendymac (Jan 15, 2013)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! And what's his name???


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 15, 2013)

Well....I guess any thoughts....?


----------

